# Form eines Buttons ändern



## Flocke (28. Sep 2005)

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich die Form eines Buttons beliebig ändern kann, z. B. als Raute, Ball oder Blume und wenn, dann wie mache ich das?
Danke


----------



## The_S (29. Sep 2005)

gibt bestimmt irgendwo im www Klassen dafür. Ich hab mir ma selbst nen Runden gebastelt (geerbt von JButton und dann paint überschrieben). Ist gar nicht so schwer :wink: . Aber standardmäßig wüsste ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## Jörg (29. Sep 2005)

hilft dir vielleicht schon, ihn mit nem Bild zu bestuecken, weil das waer ja einfach: (Button.setIcon(ImageIcon) oder so)


----------



## Flocke (29. Sep 2005)

Hab's versucht mit:

```
JButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon(""));
```
Man sieht den Button. Fand ich nicht so schön. 
Fand einen weiteren Tipp im Forum: 

```
JLabel.setIcon(new ImageIcon(""));
```
Sieht schon viel besser aus. 
Kann man eigentlich die Icons selbst erstellen? Oder muss man sich immer mit den vorgefertigten Versionen begnügen?


----------



## The_S (30. Sep 2005)

Öh, Paint aufmachen draufloszeichnen, als SchlagmichtodzumbeispielJPG speichern und dann einfach als ImageIcon laden :wink:


----------



## Jörg (30. Sep 2005)

Flocke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab's versucht mit:
> 
> ```
> JButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon(""));
> ...


button.setBorder(null) ??
JLabel hat nicht soviele Features wie JButton, aber ich nutz
es auch fuer customized buttons (seit gestern)


----------



## Jörg (30. Sep 2005)

Flocke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab's versucht mit:
> 
> ```
> JButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon(""));
> ...


button.setBorder(null) ??
JLabel hat nicht soviele Features wie JButton, aber ich nutz
es auch fuer customized buttons (seit gestern)


----------



## Flocke (30. Sep 2005)

*Jörg hat folgendes geschrieben:*
button.setBorder(null);

Gute Idee, aber z. B. beim runden Icon sieht man doch einwenig die Ecken des Buttons.


----------



## Flocke (30. Sep 2005)

Das mit dem paint funktioniert. Musste aber erst die Ränder des Bildes richtig zuschneiden. Sonst sah man es nicht auf dem Button.


----------



## Düark (30. Sep 2005)

Flocke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Jörg hat folgendes geschrieben:*
> button.setBorder(null);
> 
> Gute Idee, aber z. B. beim runden Icon sieht man doch einwenig die Ecken des Buttons.



Aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil noch der Fokus drauf ist, sonst sollte man nämlich nur das Bild sehen.
button.setFocusPainted(false);


----------



## Flocke (30. Sep 2005)

Nein *Düark*, leider wird auch dadurch das Problem nicht behoben.


----------

